# One day ratings removed



## Flyinguber787 (May 14, 2015)

has anyone else noticed the 1 day ratings removed? Or is it just myn


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

My haven't been removed, but there's definitely some thing going on with the ratings.

8 rides 2 of which were no show cancels, 4.0 one day rating. Statistically speaking that is not possible as I watch 3 of the remaining 6 give me 5 stars all neighbors, and the last 5 I witnessed was a guy new to uber. I took the time to educate him on how to use the app, he gave me 5 stars and a 5 spot.

Maybe thehappytypist can tell us what's going on with ratings.

See my post here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-i...se-my-ratings-sucked.19928/page-3#post-287266 - others are saying their ratings are unusually low as well.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

My 1 day is still there.

What I have noticed are a lot of pax ratings I've seen the this week are 4.8-4.9 average. Had one a 4.4, in this case I think two passed her up. After getting there, stupid train blocking the way turned it into a 15 min trip, I relised I had them b4. She was fine, no reason not to 5 star her.


----------



## Flyinguber787 (May 14, 2015)

My bad, not removed, just not functioning.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Flyinguber787 said:


> My bad, not removed, just not functioning.


There's definitely something going on, Uber shows I've completed 13 rides, I've only done 10 and 3 of those were cancellations. I noticed my one day rating has climbed from 4.0 to 4.5 and the 30 & 365 ratings have increased as well.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't gotten any official word yet.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It was nice to see 4.95 for the 7 day today.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It was nice to see 4.95 for the 7 day today.


Show off


----------

